# New USA Trains cabooses



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Just an update for all to know, I called USA Trains today trying to confirm delivery dates for new center cupola cabooses and they are starting to arrive. as of today they told me they have the XMAS version in stock and others should be arriving within a weeks time.......YAAAAAA WHOOOOOOO Can you say chaaaa chinggggg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I saw the prototype at the Fall ECLSTS--a really excellent model, sized nicely I've got a couple in mind


----------



## bruce a m (Jan 2, 2008)

I am looking for the L&NE & CNJ caboose


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I hope they come with the smoke unit I saw in Pomona, it was a TAS unit, and it billowed smoke. 

We shall see, since that's an expensive smoke unit compared to the simple heater types. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 03 Dec 2009 01:32 PM 
I saw the prototype at the Fall ECLSTS--a really excellent model, sized nicely I've got a couple in mind 



I agree, I think they will go nicely with my steam locos


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 03 Dec 2009 03:47 PM 
I hope they come with the smoke unit I saw in Pomona, it was a TAS unit, and it billowed smoke. 

We shall see, since that's an expensive smoke unit compared to the simple heater types. 

Regards, Greg 

Boy i sure hope so Greg, i think its a really neato caboose the smoke and the cool lookin marker lights.....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The other thing is that then you would have a spare for your Hudson(s) since TAS is no longer selling/manufacturing them. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Make mine CNJ and B&O.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 03 Dec 2009 05:18 PM 
The other thing is that then you would have a spare for your Hudson(s) since TAS is no longer selling/manufacturing them. 

Regards, Greg 

Hudons {S} he he he







I luv Hudsons NYC rules............


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

* I can hear the boat docking..........................























*


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Charlie say's as of Dec. 16th should have them Jan/Feb 2010!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep looking forward to an undec. Guess if they have this TAS smoke unit would explain the higher cost of the unit. I'll still get one tho. Later RJD


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Charlie say's as of Dec. 16th should have them Jan/Feb 2010!


Sean,

A few days after Christmas 1997, I called Charlie to ask about their soon-to-be released GP-9. It wasn't released yet, but delivery was expected "Jan/Feb 1998". When they hadn't arrived by late April 1998, I gave up and changed my order to something they had in stock. After all, it was a Christmas present! Hope that these cabeese arrive before the snow melts!

Mark


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's good that you don't take any of their "stuff" Mark. 

Now if it was the Aristo Consolidation, or the PCC car, or the 0-4-0 live steamer, you would not have to live with an entire year's delay.... try THREE years!!! 

I think USAT has a way better track record here! 

Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe--Wasn't there a PRR 0-6-0 promised a few years ago? A PRR B6? still waiting for that

Does USAT have some relationship with lionel? The Dockside and the new center cupola caboose look point for point identical to the lionel version of same. Nothing worng with that, and you;d still have t produce all the new molds and tooling ina differnet size. But I wonder why the B6 vanished and the dockside, which is an odd choice in many ways, finally apeared?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

B6 was withdrawn, did not really have a release date, but yes, was shown on the web site. 

Never got a straight story on the B6, would have preferred that to the docksider, if it was built anything like the Hudson it would have been wonderful. 

The docksider is weird, ok running, nice and heavy, but light on detail, and the electronics, ugh. 

But, back to the point, you look at all the dates PROMISED by Aristo on more than those THREE products I mentioned, and no one should give USAT a hard time unless they have blasted Aristo first. Fair is fair. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Called today and still no arrivals of the caboose. SOOOOOOOOOOOO. There track record is dwindling. Later RJD


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 04 Jan 2010 05:14 PM 
Called today and still no arrivals of the caboose. SOOOOOOOOOOOO. There track record is dwindling. Later RJD They do have the Christmas unit!


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

No whining! 
LAO


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Cabooses are made and in route,the Xmas version is here for a month witch proves that USA always comes thru, the other Rd names will be along soon?


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 05 Jan 2010 08:39 AM 
Cabooses are made and in route,the Xmas version is here for a month witch proves that USA always comes thru, the other Rd names will be along soon?
















Nicky! yer at it again! I'm really doin a good job at supplyin you with little action thingys huh???? Regal


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Here Nicky you'll probably like this one too!! Hee Hee Regal grab it quick fer its gone!!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,

Where did that come from? Just realting my real experience with Charlie Ro 12 years ago that sounded exactly like what someone reported here! I thought it was funny! Ugh, try to have a little fun, and where does that get us? 

Where does the Aristo comment come from? After waiting for a USRA mikado from aristo for about 6 years, and they release a Pacificado, I don't believe their delivery dates anymore. Do I need to put that in every single post? I thought we were talking about Charles Ro here. Since you've taken care of blasting aristo (which doesn't have anything to do with this particular thread), don't we need to also blast MTH, Hartland, Bachmann, LGB etc. while we're at it for their release dates? Do any of them ever had realistic delivery dates for new projects? 

I've gotten over *all *their delivery dates, and in fact, I think that any of these guys that show a release date are just throwing a dart at a board. None has any kind of hard and fast delivery date until product hits the warehouse. 

Mike, 

Charlie Ro is one of Lionel's largest dealers. It wouldn't surprise me at all if they were working together on projects. The docksider is apparently one of those projects. What looks OK in O-27 looks a little wierd in large scale. But whatever, it's his money to front the project, not mine. In a way, I kind of wish they had skipped the sound unit and spent extra cash on the running gear. Again, I don't have to buy it, but I probably would have been tempted if it was in line with the USA diesel switcher pricing. Oh well!

And since it seems this has to be spelled out:
I am looking forward to getting at least one of these cabooses when they are available! Probably a New Haven one, although I'd prefer a steam era lettered version.. Perhaps I'll just get a red one and letter it myself. Maybe one of each! Our caboose fleet is lacking compared with our power roster!


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Mark:

I'm also planning on getting a couple of these. And I agree with you that release dates for ALL of the LS manufacturers are weirdly unpredictable. AML was supposed to have released their little 0-4-0 in the Fall. Where is it? 


Also agree about the dockside--why did they spend extra money including a really bad sound system, and skimp on the running gear? There are a whole bunch of things I don't understand about LS manufacturing--like, for example, why is Aristo supposedly making an S-1 switcher, when USAT already makes a nice S-4? Is there some huge demand for S-4s that Aristo wants to get a piece of? How come aristo makes a Reading boxcar in green and yellow, and USAT announces exactly the same scheme? 


I suspect that the manufacturers in china are more in control of what gets made than one might think. I'll bet they went to Charles Ro and said you can have the B6 for x investment, or we can scale up the dockside for less. And I'll bet they did more than just make a competitive price offer. There aren't that many actually manufacturers of this stuff--there may in fact just be one, sander kan. I don't really know. But I sometimes get the suspicion that Aristo and USAT are more importers than they are manufacturers. That might explain some of the oddities on the Aristo forum, like the announcement that they were producing ball bearings for the heavyweights, which then turned out inexplicably to be the same old bearings they already had.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Mike,

I thought Aristo announced a SW-1, which is a EMD diesel. Alco made a S-1 that was very similar to the S-4, except the trucks are different. Both are small diesels, but then again, can we ever really have too many small switch engines? 
EMD SW-1 from wikipedia:









Alco S1 from Wikipedia:









I don't know, I think that Charles RO and Aristo have to have engineering. Simply sending general descriptions and photos to China doesn't seem like it would work. I honestly think that quality control is probably the hardest thing to manage overseas.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Lewis told me that he wanted to make an SW1 from the trucks and power assemblies for the PCC car several years ago. 

I would surely like one, we definitely need more small older switchers, not another incarnation of a GP30/35/38/40 that all have very similar looks. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I stand corrected! it's weirdly like the NW-4 USAT makes. 


The Consol makes sense to me--there sn't much medium sized steam. The PCC car is unique. But Im not sure LS needs two EMC NW. But that fact that I don't see the logic of bringing out a certain model doesn't mean there isn't logic there.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

The NW-2 (USA Trains) and the SW1 (rumored Aristo release) share similar body parts, 
but they do look quite different overall.. 

I made a SW1 from a NW2: 

http://gold.mylargescale.com/Scottychaos/SW1/ 










(sorry about all the dead photo links..its because Imageshack sucks..I will work on fixing the photos) 

Scot


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep we are still waiting on a GP60. Ha good luck on this one. Later RJD


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow these look like a great caboose cant wait to see them.
Johnn


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I just preordered two f them from Ridge road--we'll see when they arrive


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 05 Jan 2010 06:11 PM 
I just preordered two f them from Ridge road--we'll see when they arrive 

Ive had some pre ordered for a year? i cant wait Skippy


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep i have been waiting on some undec also. Maybe by May. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

IM BETTING JAN...........


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I was just looking at RLD Hobbies web site and there's the AMS Allegheney listed, and it says "preorder--available Winter 2008"


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 06 Jan 2010 08:31 AM 
I was just looking at RLD Hobbies web site and there's the AMS Allegheney listed, and it says "preorder--available Winter 2008"

If im not mistaken i beleive they cancelled that project along with the GP-60 till things get better, but i was really looking forward to someone doing a Allegheney........


----------



## m ledley (Jan 18, 2009)

what is the prototype for the new USA trains caboose ???? mike


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

The prototype is the so-called "Northeastern" caboose, which was the common design on the roads in the middle atlantic states

Northeastern caboose 


The Reading, Western MD., Lehigh Valley all used them: the PRR's were similar enough.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

If anyone wants to see a real caboose in person, I have a list of surviving LV cabooses here: 

http://gold.mylargescale.com/Scottychaos/LVRR-Cabooselist-sortedbylocation.html 

(I am not aware of any such list for the Reading, WM, or other cabeese..) 
the few on that list marked "wood" are earlier LV wood cabooses, not the "Northeastern" design.. 
but all the others are. 










Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 06 Jan 2010 07:51 PM 
The prototype is the so-called "Northeastern" caboose, which was the common design on the roads in the middle atlantic states

Northeastern caboose 


The Reading, Western MD., Lehigh Valley all used them: the PRR's were similar enough. 





Not really "similar" on the PRR designs..quite different actually.
Aristocraft messed up and called their brass PRR caboose a "North East" caboose..which is incorrect.
This is the PRR "cabin car", the kind that Aristo made in brass..one of many PRR-designed and built cabooses:

http://www.hebners.net/cr/crN5C/PRR477947.jpg

Not really the same at all as the North East design..
the "North East" style was only built by the Reading, LV, WM (and a few others)..Just one unique design, first designed by the Reading RR.

Scot


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's what I mean by "similar enough"

The aristo long steel caboose









And USAT's model












Here is a PRR N5 caboose from 1939
http://prr.railfan.net/photos/PRR_477267_N5A_MLC1939.jpg[/b] 

I'm sticking with "similar enough," although you are absolutely right that USAT is not modeling the PRR round window cabin car.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Lownote, 
well...ok. 
personally I see no similarity at all!  
other than the fact they are both cabooses..









Scot


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Scot, I meant this in a good-humored way. Sorry if that did not come across. I just meant that the USAT model seems mo' similar to me than than anything else out there. I agree it's not that close


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,

My desired New Haven caboose is similar to the one you posted, but like many steam locomotives, one can almost tell a railroad by its caboose. Even though my aristo long cabooses have served me well and look OK, I am looking forward to these cabooses. For me, it just makes it a little more realistic, even if the actual model doesn't fit my prototype exactly. 

Hey Nick, when you get yours, can we expect some sweet videos?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote (Hey Nick, when you get yours, can we expect some sweet videos?)
Yea Mark, Im hoping they will arrive before the next show at the end of the month. I have a few of USA's other cabooses but i think this one will fit in better with the NYC theme, I also have one of Aristos pennsy brass cabooses and i like it much







but never bought any of the ones the Mike pictured up top because something with it doesnt look rite to me, the ladders maybe? im not sure what it is but glad to see new stuff coming out no matter who makes it


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Charles Ro's website says :

EXPECTED AVAILABILITY BY 02/06/2010 


I wrote to them back in the Spring, politely asking "when will the center cupola caboose be available" an the reply was two words: "the Fall." It was such a needlessly rude reply I kind of felt like I'd have no further biz with USAT. But I went ahead and ordered two of these because one of them is about perfect and the other is close enough. Shame on me!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Shame on you is rite







I was a little disappointed my self cause no one seems to have a straight answer on del time, i was told boat was here, guess not. want the best you have to wait. as far as the being rude thing, Different folk up here you need to get a thicker skin there Mike, have you ever tried placing a order at Trainworld? OMG 
and i live up here... but im a nicer version of us north eastern folk







I guess they will arrive at some point....


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

They're going to be worth the wait. I got the Christmas caboose (these were airfreighted) and the new features are great. Fan assisted smoke unit, mounting points for a KD 830, easy access to the battery, 2 sets of adapters for talgo mounted couplers and lots of detail.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for the report Jim, Charlie never disapoints..............


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick:

Last July my wife ordered one of the new cabooses (B&O) for my birthday. It has been very disappointing watching the expected delivery date slide through the year. Perhaps it will be an Easter present?


When will I learn not to order anything until it is really out. 

Chuck


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I know Chuck and I agree, but thats how this game is played.... as long as they were built thats the big thing...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

USAT is more like the ones the old American Fllyer's ones used to make


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck, if you don't preorder, you may never see the item produced. I think manufacturers use the preorders to determine demand.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick:

I can't count the times over the past 30 years that I have seen a new LGB product that I had to have (well maybe wanted) that took several years to show. When Bachmann came out with the K-27, I wanted #453 with the dog house, I preordered and had to fix the counterweights. Sometimes if you don't preorder you loose out. 

My problem is that the manufacturers many times produce a limited amount of product. 


The K-27 with the dog house sold out very quickly, they may or may not have been reissued, I haven't followed the current availability or the Ks. 

The bottom line is that if you want to have a specific car or engine, you need to preorder, and WAIT AND WAIT. Or, you may go without that critical piece of rolling stock that your GR must have. 


Chuck


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

To me pre order is not what I intend to do. If all manufactures of all products did this just think you would wait forever to even get an Auto. They are in the business and if they can not produce with out the pre order then they should just for get it. A lot of pre oders take a down payment not tying up money for long period in the hopes this item is going to be built, and then when it's not, now what. Later RJD


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have yet to pay a deposit to a manufacturer for a preorder. Rarely, I have prepaid to a local dealer, because I expected to be out of town when it became available and I didn't want to miss out. 

Once I was burned by a major dealer. I ordered several items and one of the items wasn't available I so I didn't order it. Six months later the car that I didn't order arrived. Nothing was said about a back order. Since I wanted the car I kept it, but I have never ordered from that company again. 



Chuck


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

So I looked again today at the Charles Ro website, and for the Center Cupola Caboose it now says:

EXPECTED AVAILABILITY BY *02/14/2010* 


Notice that's more than a week from what it said YESTERDAY. 


At this rate it will never arrive! It's like the PARADOX OF ZENO!


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

The good news is that they only bumped it by one week. From my experience, this is usually an indication that it's close, when they slip it by a month at a time, it's usually not in the schedule.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The guy driving the boat is zig zagging? 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I think Mike should stop bugging them, cause every time he does they push it back a week.........


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Na the boat had to make a side trip and refuel







. Later RJD


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

LOL

I really should stop checking 


EXPECTED AVAILABILITY BY 02/20/2010 


It keeps receding, like the carrot on the stick. I guess the boat is becalmed somewhere in the sargasso sea


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like you keep getting deeper and deeper on the arrival date. Yep quit checking. Or the boat took a side trip. Later RJD


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

At this rate I might cancel my order and see if they show up at the ECLSTS


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,
I would defiently wait for the ECLSTS if you can!! So funny how similar it is to the delivery of the GP7/9 in the spring of 1998! Let the other guys pay full price!

Mark


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well looks like I will just wait till the SEGRS show and save on shipping also







. Later RJD


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

AGAIN!!!

EXPECTED AVAILABILITY BY 02/28/2010

Less than a week since the least time I checked. 

So I have to wonder-what is the basis for this "expected availability" claim? I mean, it's funny, but where are they getting their numbers from? How long does it take a big cargo vessel to travel from China? Is the boat sitting there waiting to load? Or have the things arrived in Long Beach, and they are waiting to unload? Or are they on a train headed east? Is some guy with a pack mule carrying them through the Gobi desert?


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

At the Big "E" train show today Jan 30th. USA had the maroon B&M on dispay !!
WOW!!
He said the tenth!
We will see!
Sean


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't forget that the Chinese have a month-long vacation in January to celebrate their new year. ALL the factories close down. 

Period. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By smcgill on 30 Jan 2010 02:54 PM 
At the Big "E" train show today Jan 30th. USA had the maroon B&M on dispay !!
WOW!!
He said the tenth!
We will see!
Sean



The tenth of what? 

It is a very nice caboose


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Lownote just quit checking your just diging a hole. You may never see the light. Later RJD


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Just because Your'e the boss, it doen't mean that you know what your'e talking about!








That's why he just said the tenth!








Sean


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By smcgill on 30 Jan 2010 02:54 PM 
At the Big "E" train show today Jan 30th. USA had the maroon B&M on dispay !!
WOW!!
He said the tenth!
We will see!
Sean


Didnt even know that USA was there, They werent on the vendors list for the show that i could see? But nice to see you saw it. Mike if you promise to not bring this up no more till they come out i will buy you one OK?







Can someone tell me were the pcc, rdc and connie are they were promised for Jan as well.......







They still havent even made it to production yet.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

No need Nick, I have all that I need on order. I just think it's funny. I f manufacturers could give precise dates, I'm sure they would. I'm just surprised how inexact this is.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 30 Jan 2010 06:33 PM 
No need Nick, I have all that I need on order. I just think it's funny. I f manufacturers could give precise dates, I'm sure they would. I'm just surprised how inexact this is. 

I agree but hopefully soon.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

At least Nick [aka] Tate the bear from Aristo was kind enough to take some pictures of the new caboose........







I guess he's smarter that the average bear......








http://Tools4Fire.zenfolio.com/p319386033/e356f9151


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Well so we know that four of them exist


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well from the horses mouth looks like May/June for the PCC car but then no mention of the 2-8-0 or RDC. Maybe next year.







Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, December 3 Lewis said January... January they said May June... so I guess USAT must not be the only manufacturer slipping dates! 

I can't wait for them blaming Chinese new year... every year a delay is blamed on it, like the Chinese New year is completely new and unexpected! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

" . . . .ong does it take a big cargo vessel to travel from China? Is the boat sitting there waiting to load?" 


There was a cdn. media report in the fall that due to the poor (u.s.) economy that was exactly what was happening It takes more time to fill a boat, and not all shpg lines were as busier as others ! Soooooooo . . . if ya can cancel and buy from the dealer at your closest LSTS ! 



doug c


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah they just be cruising around the waters doing a little site seeing most likely. Maybe they missed a refueling station and ran out and now waiting for a push from who ever shows up. Later RJD


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes I love the Chinese New Year argument. The Chinese have been celebrating the New Year at the same time for --4000 years? And yet it's always a surprise.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I never thought about the boat not being full ideal, could explain why they keep getting delayed?


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Nick,
Charles Ro aka USA Trains was at the Big E. So was Accucraft, Bachman (Huge display!), Aristocraft, MTH (Huge Booth), Jamies Collectibles (Used and new LGB/G), Starr Hobby, Kadee, Pioneer Valley Hobbies, Warrior Run and a bunch of others with G.
LAO


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Larry did you get a chance to see this new caboose ? was it nice ? Seems as there was more at the show in G scale then was promoted. Next years another year.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Attention:

We just got a shot of the boat carrying the cabooses!

We now understand the delay!


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicholas boy did you missed out!!!
They had 3 or 4 and you should of seen the drool puddles on the floor!!
It just goes to show you that you can never tell what could be there!
At least the SPEEDO was not there!!!!!!!!!!!!!








Sean


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By smcgill on 03 Feb 2010 03:42 PM 
Nicholas boy did you missed out!!!
They had 3 or 4 and you should of seen the drool puddles on the floor!!
It just goes to show you that you can never tell what could be there!
At least the SPEEDO was not there!!!!!!!!!!!!!








Sean


Sean,
Ya i know better to go than to read what might have been there, i will attend next year for sure, Who knows maybe Larry will wear his speedo and cheer up all the cold folks...HE HE HE


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Talked to USAT today and they said the container should be at their place by wednesday. My Custom KCS 4-bay hoppers are on the same container as the center cupola cabooses.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Robbie? you Just ruined the whole thing for Mike.............. What the ****.........







You do have my order for the NYC one rite????????? Drop shipped ASAP ?????????







Money no object, we can put them on GREGS credit cards!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

who did you talk to? were they drink'in???? 
Yea, I believe it when I see it. 

Kidmans displayed both your cars at the show. lots of OOOs and AAAAs, but no $$$$$$$ orders. 

WAIT, today is Wedsday??? You mean another week away???? Plus a week to ship to you, plus a week to ship to me.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

I think it was Neil that I talked to. Ofcourse I was told originaly they would be here the 1st week of January. I can't understand how you could be off a month. Anyway he also said that most of the center cupola cabooses were on this container. I guess that means that some of them will not be. But I'm with Marty I'll beleive it when I have them in my hands.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess I'll have to camp out on there door step Wednesday!!!


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

KaDee #1 (820) mounted on new caboose using .080 thick shim


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, Jim, how did you get your hands on a NEW CABOOSE???


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

He's got the xmas version?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Not too many cabooses all bright red with gold handrails! Nick seems to have it.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey, that caboose is smoking! 

I would like to know if they actually shipped it with the TAS unit... do you have a picture with the cupola off? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

No I don't Greg, but what's visible is impressive. It's cast metal with a removable filler cap (with an O-ring seal) and funnel. The smoke volume in the picture was at approximately 6 volts.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Like this maybe?

















Thanks, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg I hope that is not a plastic tube in your Tas unit as it's sure to melt. Been there done that. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That's a stock picture RJ, mine is on the right.... I forgot where I got the left hand picture. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks similar to the picture on the left. Noticed it has a 28 June 02 date on the PCB.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The units are the same, just top and bottom view... if it is a TAS unit, it should go hog wild at 12v. 

TAS stopped production last year, so it could be NOS from USAT, they were used in the USAT Hudson, and I think the Big Boy. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

It does go wild at 12 volts. Greg, how could I control the voltage if I put the caboose on my DCC powered track?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd add a dropping resistor, cheap and inexpensive... The TAS people put a full wave bridge rectifier on mine when I told them I was running DCC... they also said they did some firmware changes for DCC, but I think they are minor... to prevent overheating from max voltage on all the time... 

So a big dropping resistor might be just the ticket... measure the amps in operation and come up with something to drop it by, say, one third... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Just checked again today, because there's three feet of snow on the ground and nowhere to go.


Latest update on the Charles Ro website:


"EXPECTED AVAILABILITY BY 03/07/2010 "

At this rate they won't be at the ECLSTS. But why are they telling Robby one thing and posting something completely different on their website? It's kind of interesting. They told one of their dealers they'd be in the day after tomorrow. But they just changed the website to push it back another week


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,

I wonder why it takes so long, especially considering that the caboose decorated for Christmas is available. Having visited the LGB factory when it was still in Nurnburg, they seemed to set up their painting based on production. I would imagine that other factories work in a similar manner. Set up is usually the most time consuming part of manufacturing. Why would they only produce enough cabooses for a Christmas themed caboose then stop? Perhaps that had the hightest number of preorders. Still, it is weird that they would post one delivery and tell a dealer something else. Sounds like the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing. Either that or they are just guessing at the delivery date. Either way, it doesn't strike me as a high priority for them. Or for me, for that matter! Not with a foot and a half of snow on the tracks!

If they are using the mini-land bridge method, instead of the panama canal, then perhaps the snow storm is affecting delivery of the container. Either way takes about the same time (somewhere between 4 and 6 weeks). 

Jim, Thanks for posting pictures of your caboose! Looks good!

Mark


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

USAT isn't a one man show, so it's pretty common for the guy updating the website to not have the same info as the person that Robby talked to. Being from a Customer Service background for a manufacturing company, I can tell you that we were usually the last people in the company to know what was really going on. More than once, we had customers calling about a product they had bought that we in customer service didn't even know had been released to sell yet. 

So don't hang Robby or any other dealer who is only relaying what they have been told. Also, understand that USAT is only going by what the manufacturer in china and the shipping companies are telling them. 

Late or not, at least we can rest assured the cabooses are on their way. Not like other companies that have promised stuff, then never delivered at all. 

Randy


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Well let see!
It's Wednesday the tenth and we are do for a Nor Easter!!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

And I would not be looking for any containers to arrive or be unloaded at USAT







. Later RJD


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Something about somewhere freezing over and it would be a cold day in.......

Then maybe this really is the day.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

You guys ever hear the term "captive audience?" Thats what you are waiting on USA, doesn't do any good to wonder and speculate until you have one in yer hands and then you can say "got mine" I think this hobby with the economy the way it is we are all going to have to take the wait and watch approach on alot of things. And I see the day when only down payments and pre-orders is coming due to what's going on now with everything!! Regal


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

It's just hard to figure why they say today is the day but their website says March 3. 

As to not doing any good to speculate, what else am I going to do? There's four feet of snow outside, with high gusting winds. Going to get up to 50 mph later today, they say.. I can't even get to any stuff to work on!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, but the anticipation is killing them Jerry


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Called USA few minutes ago, they said they received 3 containers and they would be unloaded by Friday to call back then, Also Robbies cars from RLD are on the containers somewere so he should have his custom run center flow hopper cars soon as well....YIPPEE


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

So I guess I'll be going to see Charlie @ lunch time on Friday!!!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Be warned, not all road names came in on this shipment so they said.........


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Wouldn't it be funny if all they got was Christmas?!!

Perhaps the New Haven version is part of the shipment and maybe I'll have a new caboose after the ECLSTS...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Just hope the roads are clear by then and the store is open. Good luck. Later RJD


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow, I cant wait to see some up close pictures of these. They look great.
Johnn


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Fisrst batch of cabooses are in, even if they suck for me.







2nd batch due in March







1st batch..... undec, L.N. Reading, S.F. J.C. G.N. B.O. B.M. C.N. C.P. AND D.H. *NO N.Y.C. YOU GUYS STINKY...........*


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry for you Nick, but one of those Reading cabooses should be headed my way soon. 

Looks like PRR is in the next shipment


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Well Mike please take some good close up photos of it if you can and post them please, as you will be one of the 1st to get unless Sean beats you to it.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

I know were I'm going Friday!!!! 
MINE MINE MINE !!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well if your right Nick and the undecs are in good for me as that's what I need. Guess I got to make that call. Also the KCS hoppers should be there also. Man spend spend. Later RJD


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

So are they shipping to dealers? I've seen them available on ebay for really inflated prices, so some dealers must have them


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

If you call your dearer and have them drop shipped from USA you would have them by now. Thats the only way i order, drop shipped from manufacture that way you get a fresh one.


----------



## xtcbct (Jul 15, 2008)

Got my undec in the beginning of last week! It was ordered at the train show in Springfield, MA. It's a great caboose! Still seems a bit small, but it is very detailed! Plan is to convert this caboose to a proper NMo class Reading Company Caboose to model one at the CT Trolley Museum in East Windsor, CT! 

Xian


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Sean, 

Or anyone close to USA Trains.........are the caboose trucks available for seperate sale at this time? (were they in this shipment?) 

Does anyone know?


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

I doubt it. 
You could call. 
They probably waiting for the rest of the order. 
Sean


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Just noticed USA Trains site have posted photos of some of the cabooses. There are only a few but it's a start. Nice looking.
... B&O; B&M; CN; CP; L&NE; RDG;

http://www.usatrains.com/usatraincentercupola.html


Gary


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By GaryY on 19 Feb 2010 08:15 PM 
Just noticed USA Trains site have posted photos of some of the art drawing cabooses. There are only a few but it's a start. Nice looking.
... B&O; B&M; CN; CP; L&NE; RDG;

http://www.usatrains.com/usatraincentercupola.html


Gary


NYC.....................................Hello.................


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

How about the smoke unit. Does it smoke like expected?


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

You could look @ this post !!








http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx
Sean


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

See my post on page 5 on Feb 6th.


----------



## therbert (Sep 18, 2008)

Does anyone have one of the Santa Fe units in hand that they can take a picture of? The illustration on the USAT site is still the photoshopped "artist's rendition"... I'd like to see one before I plop down the cash!


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

That could mean that it's not here yet!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom, since the Santa Fe never had any of these, whatever they come up with for paint schemse should be ok, ha ha! 

I wish they were prototype for the Santa Fe, I would be getting a couple. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Well the Santa Fe photo has been updated as of tonight on the USA Trains site for those interested....as have the Jersey Central and Great Northern
Gary 


http://www.usatrains.com/r12169.html

http://www.usatrains.com/r12175.html


http://www.usatrains.com/r12174.html


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Logo looks more correct on the santa fe, and they did do that funky yellow, but as I say you could do anything on the santa fe and call it ok, since they never existed. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

If UPS is reliable, I've got a Reading center cupola caboose arriving tomorrow. Will take pics


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

Well guys, I received my Undec USA center cupola caboose Today and all i can say is WOW. The caboose is great, detail is unreal, and it smokes like crazy. Its so great to have Manufactures that builds to this level, i am so happy i cant begin to tell you. Thanks again to USA trains for making another fantastic model.
Johnn


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Johnn,
Glad to see you received you caboose, when it come to Quality ,fit and finish and scale USA is always #1.........Glad to see your happy with your purchase.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Power for the lights and smoke is taken from the track just like the older units.
I think the only diff. in units would be the "fan".
The nine volt is for lights if you want to have them on when on a siding.
I do not use that feature.
We ran the unit this Sunday at a train show.
The layout works O.K. but the cabooses lights worked better with the train running to fast for a show and that track layout.
The light flikered and I couldn't produce any smoke @ a safe speed.
When you have the unit on a test bench you can hear the smoke unit's fan going!!
When we ran it on the layout I couldn't hear the fan.
The thing does send smoke up and out the side of the smoke stack like It's suppose to!
I will try to get some smoke this weekend from the smoke unit.
I did not buy this unit for the smoke, I hardly run any thing with smoke.
The caboose looked like B&M's crummy's "small".
No one noticed it as " Ro's New Caboose"


In closing : Nice looking
Heavy
well trackin
Nice interour 
lights work like they should with track power
the coupa comes off easy , to add smoke flued " use bigger funnell than given"
Smoke unit Hmmmm.








The roof comes off with just removing 4 screws!!
I did add some HOMIES to the interour. No one noticed. The fella that came with the unit " small"
The unit lookes great with the older GP7 and I'm Happy!


Sean


----------

